# Outside Kitchen Mod.......



## Calvin&Hobbes

Well, after 5 seasons of trying to grow accustomed to the outside kitchen, I finally had enough. It was great as a kitchen, but was a bear to keep clean because of the moisture getting in (even with vent holes drilled in the cabinet to vent)and mold growing. When the kitchen wasnt in use, it made a lousy table. SO.......
I disconnected the stove and unscrewed it from the plastic "basket" it was attached to. I then unscrewed the four screws that attached the basket to the door, and disconnected the two cables that braced it to the camper. Free at last.










Then, I leveled the door (which is now swinging in the breeze) and fabbed up some braces that will support the door (I had some thin teak laying about, which I cut and braced to the door- moisture wont affect it). I then reattached the cables to the teak with stainless steel hardware.










Then I placed the plastic "basket" back onto the door, and with a pencil I outlined the footprint onto the door. I removed the plastic, and screwed another teak "back stop" on the rear of the door, to serve as a wedge to hold the "kitchen" in place. I can then use the kitchen as it was intended (very solid as it is wedged in placed by the teak side supports and rear stop).










So now, I can have the starndard outside kitchen......










Or, I can set up our skillet,










OR, I can use it as a flatscreen TV stand (attachments for the TV are going inside the cabinet, a-la Clarkely assesory hook ups) when we are outside on a beautiful night...










But, more importantly it can be used as an accessory table for just about anything (read, the new and improved Capt Jacks Outback shack bar and grill)- and nothing will get wet now during transportation, because everything is stowed in the front compartment... I am thinking about getting the small weber Q100 and setting it up on this as well.....but not sure about having the grill so close to the camper.

What do you think?


----------



## CamperAndy

Add a set of small turn buckles to the top of the support cables and you can level the drop down door no matter how level you get the trailer level side to side.

Looks good.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

Thats a great idea- will compensate for any minor site discrepancies and make sure the bacon grease goes where it's supposed to go...


----------



## wolfwood

Hey Kev. We just happen to have a Q100 (with the griddle, side trays, and rolling cart) that we LOVE, but no longer need because the Rockwood came with one that attaches to the outside and connects to the 5er's gas line/ If you want to call - please do. Otherwise, we could bring it with us to the Memorial wknd adventure at Nickerson. Interested?


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

Yes, Very!!! I will then be able to tie into the supply for the camper as well.... sweet!

I'll call you folks sunday, if thats OK.... How did the walk / scoot go?


----------



## wolfwood

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> Yes, Very!!! I will then be able to tie into the supply for the camper as well.... sweet!
> 
> I'll call you folks sunday, if thats OK.... How did the walk / scoot go?


EXCELLENT!

We're heading to the Dive Shop to install 4 new Brake Pads & Rotors on Herself. May seem like we're a bit confused but...actually...our "Dive Guy" is also a mechanic!!! We'll be heading out ~10:00am..not sure when we'll be home BUT I'll be sure we have MY cell with us (and that it's ON). I believe you have that #, yes? If not, I'll send it via eMail....

Oops. And the Walk/Scoot is NEXT weekend!


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

Sure do- talk to you tomorrow !


----------



## outback loft

I took my outside kitchen out as well and I use the door as a platform to place my Weber Q on. I like having the grill right there, and I put a 20 lb propane bottle there with the distribution tree and a light on top.

The issue I had with my outside kitchen is that when walking in and out of the trailer pans would "walk" off the stove top, and when I burned a hole through my outdoor carpet, that was when I decided it was time to remove it. The other issue I was having is that the salt water spray I get when at the beach, completely removed all paint from the stove and it was starting to look horrible.


----------



## mmblantz

OK...Somebody's gota ask. How many of those Mikes Hard Lemonade's did you have while doin this mod?--Mike


----------



## CamperAndy

mmblantz said:


> OK...Somebody's gota ask. How many of those Mikes Hard Lemonade's did you have while doin this mod?--Mike


Looks to be a 3 or maybe 4 beverage modification.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

As I vaguely recall, it was 4 hard limes... when I go north of that, I have to measure three to four times for each cut.


----------



## Traveling Tek

I too find that outside kitchen fairly useless. I like your mod, although I am so skilled in the building department. I use my outdoor kitchen to store my grilling utensils and fire starting stuff.  I don't have a problem with moisture in it like you mentioned though. I have thought about putting the grill there, but my last one that had that was always covered in grease around the grill and windows above would get spots on them. I have a cheap Walmart table that I put my grill on.


----------



## Bob Landry

That's a great idea. I'm a new Outbacker, so I'm still looking around for what makes sense and what doesn't. I see very little use for the outdoor kitchen. I have a Weber Baby Q that I cook on a lot and carry a folding TV table to set it on. I love the quick connect at the kitchen area, and all I had to do was change the QC fitting on my grill hose to match the trailer. I hate to completely do away with the stove and sink because I'm still thinking that would be a good place to fry fish and not have the odor in the trailer, but the previous post about people walking in the trailer causing pans to slide off of the stove burner is a valid one and something I didn't think about. One option is to create a place in the middle of the pass-through for it to ride and put chocks in place to keep it from moving. I don't put much in the front pass-through anyway because I want to keep the tongue weight down. The OD kitchen cabinet would work to hold hoses and power cords. Good thread. My one complaint about the 277RL is the lack of outdoor storage and the small baggage doors.There's only one space I can store the grill in and I have to remove the cover to get it in and out.


----------



## vdub

Excellent idea that I should have done a long time ago. I have had our rig for 7 years now and have never used the outside kitchen, but it would make a good shelf for other things like an electric skillet or blender for margaritias. And you can hang a few kitchen utinsels on the back wall. I guess I'd better get to work. I also like the idea of a small lcd tv out there. I just happen to have an extra 22" that will work nicely. Thanks!


----------



## Little_Country_Gal

Love your mod! I too have moisture issues, but it's interesting to hear that not everybody does. I'll have to look at that seal a little closer now.

What?? "Never use your outside kitchen!" I hardly ever use my inside one! To each his own!


----------



## egregg57

Any improvement to Captain Jacks Outback shack I am 100% behind...

With a Glass in hand!


----------



## rdvholtwood

Nice Mod; however, we use our outside kitchen a lot. The only thing I don't like is the sink - I usually just put a cutting board over it to place things on. Where did you put your connectors for your flat screen? - have you done that mod yet? Although we have an outside connector for our flat screen, might be a good area to pass through other cables for ipods, etc....


----------



## Patty

I also love my outside stove. I have my grill on a table next to it and rarely cook inside.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

The stove is still operable, just not permanently mounted to the door. I too, dislike the sink- which turns out to be a "holder of stuff", and not very good at that either. I just modded up a ceramic tile, that wedges into the opening of the plastic stove, to act as a "hot plate". I haven't had a chance to add the hookups for the flatscreen yet, but that is my next "to do". I have to figure out how to snake the cable under the floor to the entertainment center, without having to drop the underbelly.


----------



## vdub

I went a simpler route. I used the existing cables, added turn buckles and fender washers so the loop wouldn't slip off the bolt. I had the tv plummed for that area about 2 years ago, but just never got around to taking the stove out. I have already used the shelve more in the past 2 months since the mod than in the 7 years I've had the outback. I already have a use for the old stove, but it won't be on the outback because I have a really cool little bbq that acts as one heck of a good stove when need be. It will heat 5 gallons of crab water in no time at all with out fear of burning down your rig of melting the control knobs. It's called a Cadac Safari Chef.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

Nice job! I like the simplicity of your mod.... I was afraid the bolts would pull though the door material, never thought about a through bolt. I guess to make it even cleaner, a SS carraige bolt could be used- and then it would only look like silver buttons on the outside. I too am amazed at how much more I use that area now. I like that stove too- how is the cook hieght when it's on the drop down door?


----------



## vdub

> how is the cook hieght when it's on the drop down door?


Cook height is excellent. I put the electric skillet on it....

Speaking of cooking... I found a real gem at Wally's -- a small Presto deep fat fryer for $28. We use it for fondue and I've also made bloomin onions in it. It's a nice addition and doesn't use up much space.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

vdub said:


> how is the cook hieght when it's on the drop down door?
> 
> 
> 
> Cook height is excellent. I put the electric skillet on it....
> 
> Speaking of cooking... I found a real gem at Wally's -- a small Presto deep fat fryer for $28. We use it for fondue and I've also made bloomin onions in it. It's a nice addition and doesn't use up much space.
Click to expand...

Ohhhhh.... that sounds good. However, I think my P90X program and that deep fat fryer are gonna clash.......


----------



## AlaskanOutbackers

I've used mine maybe twice. I do like that mod. Memo to shelf 2011 mod #1


----------



## Thor

Great Mod! I have to add this one to my mod list to do.

Thanks
Thor


----------



## Alfredo

that is pretty good ideas...one of my friend tell me about this to see and i see is really good.....This is really helpful to take nice ideas to make your home kitchen more beautiful as well as functional.


----------



## jayger

I've got Bose outdoor speakers in mine and it's wired up for my TV. Most of the time I keep liquor in there...


----------



## windwill

I just bought a used 2006 Outback. It didn't come with the outdoor stove and sink or the "thing" that holds them. Does anyone know where I can buy this. I've found the 2 or 3 burner drop in stove, the sink and the hose for the faucet, but I can't find the basin (I guess you might call it that) the holds the stove and sink. I've called a dealer and tried contacting Keystone, but they didn't know. I also scoured the internet for it, but couldn't find it. I really like cooking outside of the camper, so I'd really like to have this.


----------



## Bishopss

We use our outside kitchen all the time in our 323BH. In fact it is now a must have when we move up!


----------

